# Help! Boxer wheel bearing stuck



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Front wheel bearing has failed on my 2003 Peugeot Boxer (Autosleeper Nuevo). My mechanic can't get the bearing out of the hub, tried a 20 tonne press. Anyone know where I might get this done in the Bristol area.

Many thanks
Nigel


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Get the dregs of the bearing out using brute force IE the inner race, the rollers & the cage, then run a bead of weld around the bearing face of the stuck race. This will contract it enough to remove it easily.

Are you sure there is'nt something like a circlip holding the bearing in ?

D.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for advice Dave.

Several mechanics have had a look at it so I don't think there is a circlip.
Found somewhere with a 50 tonne press, hope this dosn't break hub.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I always used the local bus garage whenever something like a bearing housing defeated me - they have some very heavy duty kit, and were very reasonably priced.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Found an HGV garage, they put in in their 50 tonne press but warned it might damage hub. Took nearly 40 tonnes of pressure to shift and hub looks ok.

My van has only done 28K miles so for the bearing to fail and be so difficult to shift is a bit strange.

Nigel


----------

